# Encender fuente servidor hp ml350



## joseh55 (Oct 19, 2009)

Saludos, necesito ayuda tengo una fuente redundante de servidor hp proliant ml-350 g4 sin uso y necesito encenderla manualmente para convertirla en una fuente para el laboratorio, ya que provee 60 amperios maximos en 12 voltios 
La idea es que quiero darle algun uso ..
Alguno tendra idea de como encenderla manualmente???
al conectar el cable de alimentacion enciende el ventilador, pero no da salida de voltaje  por la tarjeta..


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 19, 2009)

Te puedo decir que las fuentes de ordenador común se pueden arrancar manualmente conectando el cable verde del conector grande de alimentación de la placa base a uno negro de masa, da igual cual.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2009)

La fuente no es la "común" que esta en cualquier PC casero, esta es una fuente simple, tiene salidas de +-12 y +5.

Obviamente mencionas que el ventilador se enciende. Medistes con un multimetro las salidas vivas respecto a GND?.
Tienes el manual?.


A menos de que sea una fuente de esas raras que necesitan carga para poder encender correctamente... O es que ya algo se le quemo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## joseh55 (Oct 20, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> La fuente no es la "común" que esta en cualquier PC casero, esta es una fuente simple, tiene salidas de +-12 y +5.
> 
> Obviamente mencionas que el ventilador se enciende. Medistes con un multimetro las salidas vivas respecto a GND?.
> Tienes el manual?.
> ...



Si Debe ser agun circuito especial, ya que esta fuente la utilizan servidores hp los cuales estan en la capacidad de utilizar dos fuentes de estas, de manera que si una se quema la otra queda funcionando y el servidor no se apaga..  tambien tienen la caracteristica que se puede remplazar una fuente sin apagar el servidor... 
Claro estos servidores tambien pueden trabajar normalmente con solo una fuente... ya que por eso presumo que debe haber una manera de encenderla manualmente

Dudo que la fuente este mala por que es totalmente nueva en su caja... ya que se compro y no es compatible con el servidor en que se iba a utilizar.. y por eso se guardo..

Espero encontrar algo.. 
Gracias..!!

Tambien posee un led en la parte posterior que es el que enciende cuando la fuente esta suministrando voltaje


----------



## sir rodrigo (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola!
creo que este tipo de fuentes es dela que testea la carga en la salida para regular la potencia de salida, osea que cmo forma de seguridad, no entregara corriente sin carga, debe haber alguna forma o configuración en los pines del conector de la placa que hace que entregue corriente a la carga, lo mejor es que busques en el manual, ya que al ser de servidor debe tener un sistema de seguridad que activa los transformadores de frecuencia desde la placa hacia la fuente para no provocar sobrecargas.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Ahh, Ahora a mi persona ha caido una fuente para servidor, y no la puedo encender...
Es una Delta DPS-300HP. ¿Alguien ha logrado encender una de estas?.

De todos modos, hoy me la pasaré probando cable.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Que tipo de conector tiene?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Pues tiene uno tipo DB-XX y otro parecido al de las fuentes de PC comunes.
Pero ya la hice encender. En el conector parecido al de Fuente de PC, tiene un cable que no lleva ningún voltaje visible. En ese conector están los +12, +5 y +3, pero ese viene de otra parte, parece un IC comparador.

Ya pondré las fotos por si les sirve mañana.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2009)

El cable negro por lo general es GND...
Serían interesantes las fotos.


----------



## kaptainbetus (Ago 5, 2011)

joseh55 dijo:


> Saludos, necesito ayuda tengo una fuente redundante de servidor hp proliant ml-350 g4 sin uso y necesito encenderla manualmente para convertirla en una fuente para el laboratorio, ya que provee 60 amperios maximos en 12 voltios
> La idea es que quiero darle algun uso ..
> Alguno tendra idea de como encenderla manualmente???
> al conectar el cable de alimentacion enciende el ventilador, pero no da salida de voltaje  por la tarjeta..




Hay que buscar en los conectores de salida, sean por cables o por borde de la plaqueta en las hot plug, las tensiones con el tester, se encontraran 2 cables o pines con 5Vcc o cercano, pueden haber mas de 2, sin importar los colores pues no usan los de fuente ATX comun, pero uno corresponde a la salida 5V Standby, y otro a la entrada de arranque que hay que poner a masa, por eso mide algo menos de 5Vcc pues se trata de una entrada siempre haciendo un pull-up a 5Vcc, cuando se pone a 0Vcc la fuente principal enciende, algo asi se puede ver aca:

http://www.kemisa.es/encender_fuente_atx.php

http://todohard.awardspace.com/docs/ConectorATXpower24/

Ahora bien, entendiendo como se arranca una ATX comun es facil poner en marcha cualquier fuente , solo hay que reemplazar el cablecito de corto entre masa y el pin PS-ON por una resistencia 100 ohms 1/2 vatio en nuestro caso y probar de a uno cada salida medida de tension cercana a los 5Vcc contra masa con diche resistencia, en algun pin al hacer esto la fuente encenderá, a veces hay que cargar los 12Vcc y los 5Vcc de la salida para disco para que trabaje con carga sino tampoco arranca en vacio, prueben y veran que se puede hacer arrancar cualquier fuente extraña y sin mas datos.


----------



## Hatman23 (Jul 19, 2017)

Me sirvio  para encender la fuente de un servidor hp.


----------

